# Ipod question



## change1.8t (Jan 19, 2006)

Do these two systems install in a similar way?








dice i-Vw r








VW/M-LINK1 V.3
thanks in advance 


_Modified by change1.8t at 7:51 PM 1-22-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Ipod question (change1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *change1.8t* »_ Do these two systems install in a similar way?








dice i-Vw r








VW/M-LINK1 V.3
thanks in advance 

_Modified by change1.8t at 7:51 PM 1-22-2008_


Hello,
Yes, these two kits install in the same way. Both use the external CD-C connection on the back of the radio.
Best Regards,
Adam


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Ipod question ([email protected])*

Like adam said, they both connect to the car and the ipod in exactly the same way, however the Dice unit is more advanced and allows control over the ipod from the factory radio and steeringwheel controls, where the blitzsafe doesn't 
both will charge the ipod, import the audio in the radio, and allow the user to make commands from the ipod'c click wheel


----------



## change1.8t (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ipod question ([email protected])*

thanks for the thorough and quick response!


----------

